# Free Cycling GPS for Android Phone with Turn by Turn Voice Navigation using GPX files



## emulsifier12 (15 Apr 2012)

Here is some software called OsmAnd, for your Android phone that uses turn by turn navigation from GPX files. You create a GPX file (custom cycle route) and then it uses your GPS to follow that route with turn by turn navigation by voice and on screen display. 

I struggled to find a free program that does voice navigation of GPX files. There are many programs that can record and track your ride and create GPX files from your rides, but none that can use the GPX file to give you turn by turn navigation by voice. It allows you to download the maps and gpx files and use them 'offline'. No need for expensive data costs. Below are some instructions on how to install and configure it. I hope that my instructions below are accurate and will help you. Let me know if I need to add or change anything. I thought I would post this in know how section as it explains how to install and setup the software. 


OsmAnd (Open Source Maps for Android) version 0.7.1
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.osmand&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd 
or 
http://www.appbrain.com/app/osmand/net.osmand
1. Install OsmAnd via Android's Play Store. I also installed 'OsmAnd Voice Import' and 'OsmGpxUploader'
2. Download offline maps. Click on settings, offline data, download and click on europe to expand and then on the UK map, GB england europe (zip) Map 290mb. Set the software to use offline vector maps under settings, map configuration and tick offline vector maps. 
3. Download a voice, use the same menu from settings, offline data and click on download and browse the voices. I have used a TomTom voice called 'tim loud' that I downloaded from a 3rd party website. Change the voices under settings, navigation and voice guidance. You can test the voice under settings, general settings and test voice prompts.
4. Register on http://ridewithgps.com/, create a route, make sure that the start and end are near to each other but not the same spot (do not overlap) as the software (OsmAnd) gets confused with looped routes.Save the route and then download the GPS file to your phone. 
5. Create a folder in the OsmAnd folder on your SD card under OsmAnd called tracks (sdcard/osmand/tracks. 
Copy your 3rd party downloaded voices into the voices folder.
Copy your .GPX file you exported from RidewithGPS into the tracks folder.

Activate / Turn on your phones GPS.

Open OSMAND.
Click on your menu button on the black part of screen, (mine is the one with 4 lines, between home and the back button), this brings up a load of options, 
1. click on define view, tick the boxes you want, for me it was GPX track, overlay and underlay map. then back to the top of the screen, click on Map Source... choose offline vector maps. (the ones you downloaded earlier will be used).
Now to navigate.
2.click on menu button again and click on directions, gpx route and choose your gpx file. Click on tick boxes, I chose use current destination and pass along entire track. 

Then let it navigate for you.


----------



## richyrichy (2 Jun 2012)

Hey thanks for this, have been looking all morning for a turn - by - turn app. This will save me having to stop and check my phone every T junction to see if I am still on the route I had planned!


----------



## Jimmy Doug (2 Jun 2012)

This is amazing! Thanks for this! Only trouble is that the free version is limited to five downloads. But, hey, should you need more, then the full version only costs as much as a pint in the pub. Now all I need is a reliable way to recharge while on the bike and then everything's sorted.
Thanks for taking the trouble to write these really clear intructions.


----------



## defy-one (2 Jun 2012)

Just received my work android phone - nice one!


----------



## Hawk (3 Jun 2012)

Jimmy Doug said:


> This is amazing! Thanks for this! Only trouble is that the free version is limited to five downloads. But, hey, should you need more, then the full version only costs as much as a pint in the pub. Now all I need is a reliable way to recharge while on the bike and then everything's sorted.
> Thanks for taking the trouble to write these really clear intructions.


 
I use this, entirely reliable thus far

http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet®-Dual-Port-Universal-Ericsson-Blackberry/dp/B000UH46YY


----------



## Jimmy Doug (4 Jun 2012)

Cheers for that linky. I was really thinking of getting one of these. How many charges do you get? How long does it take to charge the thing itself? Trouble is, when I'm touring I often have to leave things to charge in the bathroom of the camp site - so an 8 hour charge time is a bit risky (it'd get nicked).


----------



## Hawk (4 Jun 2012)

Jimmy Doug said:


> Cheers for that linky. I was really thinking of getting one of these. How many charges do you get? How long does it take to charge the thing itself? Trouble is, when I'm touring I often have to leave things to charge in the bathroom of the camp site - so an 8 hour charge time is a bit risky (it'd get nicked).


 
It's 7000mAh if that means anything. My phone battery is around 1500mAh so I get 4-5 charges.

You are right, it's an 8 hour charge time though. Possibly still better than having to leave your actual phone in the bathroom on charge anyway?


----------



## Jimmy Doug (4 Jun 2012)

Yeah, you've got a point there actually! Cheers for the info - think I'll get myself one. But I reckon a dynamo charge system would be great. I've looked into this, but haven't had much joy. There's a company that used to do one that has now folded, and Nokia does one for their phones - but that's it.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Jun 2012)

soon as the postie brings me android htc hd s i'm trying this out! Thanks mate.


----------



## stumpy66 (6 Jun 2012)

Jimmy Doug said:


> Cheers for that linky. I was really thinking of getting one of these. How many charges do you get? How long does it take to charge the thing itself? Trouble is, when I'm touring I often have to leave things to charge in the bathroom of the camp site - so an 8 hour charge time is a bit risky (it'd get nicked).


My mate used one to charge his garmin and iphone and it lasted the week when we were away


----------



## Jimmy Doug (6 Jun 2012)

I've just ordered one from Amazon


----------



## defy-one (7 Jun 2012)

I have just found a free sat nav app called "nav free"
A little bit of lag when used in the car, will try it on the bike and advise. It is completely free though and no messing with files. Also has versions for several countries

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Jimmy Doug (15 Jun 2012)

I just wanted to give you a bit of feedback. I've had the chance to play around with this osmand and all I can say is - WOW! It really is the business! I'm so glad I found this thread! It didn't occur to me that there might be something that works better, much better, than MapDroyd - but it does! I cycled round my area today, and gave it a real test. I found that it could navigate me perfectly on little lanes that I'd got lost on - and it could also plot a course to any point AND it was cycle-friendly (ie a different route from the car one that passes on a dangerous road). It also searches for things like food shops, camp sites, and a whole host of things and helps you to navigate to them. All this WITHOUT Internet! Incredible! This is going to be the first mobile phone application I've ever bought.
I can also report that I'm thrilled with the TechNet rechargeable battery. So glad I got it. All in all, these are two additions to my touring kit this year that are going to make a big difference to my ride.


----------



## Danny91 (18 Jun 2012)

Just installing this now - my question is though how do you guys listen to it? Do you use headphones or the loud speaker.

Also - do you just keep your phone in your pocket or have you bought a mount for it?


----------



## Hawk (21 Jun 2012)

Danny91 said:


> Just installing this now - my question is though how do you guys listen to it? Do you use headphones or the loud speaker.
> 
> Also - do you just keep your phone in your pocket or have you bought a mount for it?



What I might do when I'm back is record my own voice pack and set up a system where different easily distinguishable noises are played for each instruction, along with extra clear and repeating voice alerts. This would mean the problem of not quite making out what is being said a bit less of an issue.

I use loudspeaker and mount it on my handlebars. I managed to make a waterproof holder designed to go round a runner's arm fit on my bars with some work. Means I can have a quick look at lights or stop and immediately see where I'm going next.


----------



## defy-one (21 Jun 2012)

Installed it,but havn't a clue about GPX files or the sound as yet. Opened the main osmand app and it located me real quick (bonus)
Will try it when next out riding.

Any tips on files or sounds?


----------



## stumpy66 (22 Jun 2012)

530kam said:


> Installed it,but havn't a clue about GPX files or the sound as yet. Opened the main osmand app and it located me real quick (bonus)
> Will try it when next out riding.
> 
> Any tips on files or sounds?


You can use bikeroute toaster to plan a route and save as a gpx file, then i imagine you copy into folder as above


----------



## Jimmy Doug (22 Jun 2012)

I found osmand very difficult to set up. It's needlessly complicated and the interface is confusing. However, once you've got it right it's one hell of a good app. After a lot of experimentation and a long time searching through various forums I got it nailed. So, this is my point by point guide for configuring osmand for a cyclist who wants to use it offline (if you're touring abroad for example). Note: I'm no expert I'm just sharing the knowledge I've gathered after a lot of hard work. Unfortunately, this knowledge is spread all over the Internet – the osmand instructions are not the best and some of the interface quirks are not mentioned.

*Step 1: Installing country map and voice *(you must have Internet to do this)
Launch the app. You'll find yourself on the home screen. Press _Settings_, then from here press _Offline Data. _You'll see in the top right corner of the screen a little globe. Press this. Find the map you need and tick it (eg, _Europe _→_ Map, POI, Transport, Address GB england europe_). A little _Download_ button appears. Press this. The download might take a few minutes. Next, go back to the offline Data Manager (where you had to press the globe button) and choose Voice packs (recorded). Select the language of your choice. For English, it's _en_.

*Step 2: Map configuration *
Launch the ap. You'll find yourself on the home screen. Press _Settings_, then from here choose _Map configuration_
Tick _Offline vector_ maps

De-select _Use Internet_
Scroll down and find _Rendering mode_. From here select _bicycle_
Go back to _Settings _and press _Map appearance_

_Map orientation_ → _Don't rotate_ (useful if you put your phone in your pocket)
Go back to _Settings_ and select _Navigation_

_Voice guidance_ → _en_ (or whatever you installed in *Step 1*)
Select _OsmAnd navigation_
Go back to _Settings_ and select _Global app settings_

_Screen orientation_ →_ Portrait_
Tick _Native rendering_
Go back_ to Settings _and select_ Backround settings_(nb: it is necessary to adjust these in order to get osmand to give voice guidance when the screen is off)

_Run in the background_: this must be ticked every time you load a route and switched off when you've finished. Running osmand in the background uses a lot of battery, but if you don't tick this you won't get voice guidance when the screen is off.

_Wake-up interval _→_ 0 seconds_ (this is necessary if you want voice guidance when the screen is off)
_Maximum wait for fix_ → _15 seconds_
Once this is done you're ready to install your gpx file.

*Step 3: Install the gpx file*
I have uploaded a gpx file of one of my local rides with this post so you can experiment with it. But to generate your own you can use ridewithgps or mapmyride or whatever. Once you've finished mapping your ride and you've saved it, you can download it onto your computer (choose gpx file).
Once you've downloaded the gpx file onto your computer you'll need to copy it onto your phone. To do this, plug the phone into a usb slot on your computer and choose to mount the memory card. Then, navigate your way to the osmand folder and open this. Within the osmand folder, create a new folder and call it _tracks_ (make sure you spell it with a lowercase t otherwise it might not work).
Now copy the gpx file that you downloaded earlier, open the _tracks_ folder you've just created and paste it in there. (Still following … ?!!)

Unplug your phone from the computer (don't forget to unmount first – in windows this is accomplished by clicking on that little icon on the task bar that most people don't even notice!).
OK, everything's up and running and ready to go. You now need to load the gpx file.

*Step 4: Load the gpx file*
Go back to the welcome screen of osmand (the one that greets you when you first start it). Press _Map_
Press the menu button on your phone (on my phone this is the middle one, but it depends on your phone). When you do this you have the following options:

_Where am I?_
_Define view_
_Settings_
_Clear destination_
_Directions_
_More :_
_Search_
_Show GPS status_
_Location options_

Press _Directions → Gpx route_
You will now have a list of the available gpx routes on your phone. Select the one you want then select _Pass along entire track_ and press _Apply._
The phone will work for a few seconds and, with a bit of luck, tell you how far the trip is. You should be ready to go. You'll need to switch the screen off manually, but before you do, make sure that osmand will run in the background. To do this, press the menu button again then: _Settings_ → _Background settings_ →_ Run in the background_ (tick this).
To stop navigation, press the menu and press _Stop navigation._
*Important*: before you begin any new navigation, clear the previous one by pressing the menu button and selecting _Clear navigation._

*Step 5: How to navigate to a point *(eg, to find a route to a town when you're in an area you don't know)
Zoom out until you can see the point you want to go to. Press the point with your finger and keep it pressed. A little window appears, giving the coordinates of the point. (eg. Location: Lat 49.48563 Lon 2.50508). Press this window and choose_ Set as destination. _Press the menu button again and select _Directions. _
Again, don't forget to clear the navigation before starting a new route otherwise it'll keep taking you back to this point, no matter what map you've loaded (it took me a lot of hair-tearing before I noticed this!)

*Step 6: How to search for a POI *(eg, a shop)
Go back to the welcome screen and press _Search_. Look for _Shop_ in the menu and press this. You may find a blank screen. Press _find more. _This enlarges the area from 1km to 2 km. Keep pressing until you get some results (you may need to enlarge the area to over 10 kms – it won't find all the shops near you, only those that have been mapped by volunteers of the openstreetmap project.) When you find a result, select it. Osmand will then show you the shop on a map. Press the menu button on the phone and select _Directions_. Navigation should start.

Voilà! Hope that helps! As you can see, osmand is very powerful, but the interface is awful! I sure hope they'll sort it out soon!


----------



## Cursorial (16 Jul 2012)

Thanks for this post. It's helped me loads and substantially reduced my faffing time.


----------



## Lpoolck (9 Sep 2012)

+1 thanks for posting.


----------



## Chris-H (13 Sep 2012)

I love the thought and idea of this and really want to give it a gobut unfortunatly i'm absolutely hopeless with anything techy,i could build you a house,lay a railway line for you,design a competition garden but when it comes to techy stuff......thick as crap


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Sep 2012)

Most Bluetooth earpieces will give you instructions from a phone in a pocket or bag

Do be aware of hidden charges though sometimes map downloads are considered "data" and can eat into your allowance very quickly


----------



## Hawk (13 Sep 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Most Bluetooth earpieces will give you instructions from a phone in a pocket or bag
> 
> Do be aware of hidden charges though sometimes map downloads are considered "data" and can eat into your allowance very quickly


 
Good point. OSMAND uses offline maps that you need to only download once, would be sensible to do that over wifi


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Sep 2012)

Hawk said:


> Good point. OSMAND uses offline maps that you need to only download once, would be sensible to do that over wifi


Depending on available memory yes.


----------



## Hawk (13 Sep 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Depending on available memory yes.


 
SD card?


----------



## Maddone (3 Oct 2012)

emulsifier12 said:


> Here is some software called OsmAnd, for your Android phone that uses turn by turn navigation from GPX files. You create a GPX file (custom cycle route) and then it uses your GPS to follow that route with turn by turn navigation by voice and on screen display.
> 
> I struggled to find a free program that does voice navigation of GPX files. There are many programs that can record and track your ride and create GPX files from your rides, but none that can use the GPX file to give you turn by turn navigation by voice. It allows you to download the maps and gpx files and use them 'offline'. No need for expensive data costs. Below are some instructions on how to install and configure it. I hope that my instructions below are accurate and will help you. Let me know if I need to add or change anything. I thought I would post this in know how section as it explains how to install and setup the software.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maddone (3 Oct 2012)

Hey thanks for posting. I've been searching for days for something that does exactly this ready for going away cycling next week. Can't wait to give it a go


----------



## Jaye (25 Apr 2013)

emulsifier12 said:


> Here is some software called OsmAnd, for your Android phone that uses turn by turn navigation from GPX files. You create a GPX file (custom cycle route) and then it uses your GPS to follow that route with turn by turn navigation by voice and on screen display.
> 
> I struggled to find a free program that does voice navigation of GPX files. There are many programs that can record and track your ride and create GPX files from your rides, but none that can use the GPX file to give you turn by turn navigation by voice. It allows you to download the maps and gpx files and use them 'offline'. No need for expensive data costs. Below are some instructions on how to install and configure it. I hope that my instructions below are accurate and will help you. Let me know if I need to add or change anything. I thought I would post this in know how section as it explains how to install and setup the software.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this, I have been looking to utilise my phone rather than splash out on a Garmin etc. I have been trawling the web looking for a solution to no avail. There are LOTS of people all asking the same question, and even more on Google maps forums asking why Google navigation can't provide turn by turn voice nav for users own maps.

A test run of a map I created from mapmyride of 1 mile around 8 turns where I live was spot on. Has anyone got any updates/hints/tips on this great app. It looks like hopefully this app will save me a couple of hundred quid.


----------



## MSEMSE7 (5 Jun 2013)

I've just download the Osmand app (paid version), plus the other two apps recommended by emulsifier12.

I'm trying to follow the instructions but am having some problems - see below. Before I spend more time sorting out my problems, can anyone confirm whether or not the Osmand app will give voice turn by turn instructions for an imported GPX file? My main interest is not creating my own routes and following them, but following routes recommended by other people (eg. see the gpx files on the Wiggle Sportive website: http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk).

On the problem I'm facing, I've acquired a Nexus 4 made by LG (it's an Android). For some reason, you can't see a some of the apps folders when you connect to the phone from your PC, so creating the osmand/tracks folder is a bit harder than it looks. (If you are interested in this, see http://code.google.com/p/android/is...rd&colspec=ID Type Status Owner Summary Stars). 

To try to get round this, I will be trying various file manager apps available on Google Play, but if anyone has any insight on my main question - ie. the Osmand app will give voice turn by turn instructions for an imported GPX file? - I would appreciate it.


----------



## MSEMSE7 (6 Jun 2013)

After adding my post last night, I thought it would be easiest if I simply emailed the Osmand developer and and asked the question. He replied very quickly and confirmed that - Yes - the Osmand app will give voice turn by turn instructions for an imported GPX file.

I then downloaded the Astro file manager app, created the /tracks directory and copied over a gpx file I had created a few days ago (using a differing app) by cycling for a mile round where I live. 

I went out this morning (on foot) and - hey presto! - it works: turn by turn voice navigation for an imported gpx file!

If anyone can recommend a good website from which to download route files (I'm mainly interested in the area around south west London), that would be appreciated.


----------



## Teuchter (6 Jun 2013)

I gave Osmand a try over the weekend on a 13 mile route I know well using a mix of cycle tracks and roads. I'd created the route on ridewithgps and exported the gpx file which I then copied to Osmand's tracks folder.

Things were generally fine except roundabouts for which the turn by turn directions were a nightmare. Osmand seemed to treat them not as roundabouts but as a succession of closely spaced individual junctions, one for each exit. If I hadn't known the route I don't know where I'd have ended up!

It was on my old HTC Desire and went from 100% to 87% battery over the ride which I thought was ok.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (16 Jul 2013)

Teuchter said:


> I gave Osmand a try over the weekend on a 13 mile route I know well using a mix of cycle tracks and roads. I'd created the route on ridewithgps and exported the gpx file which I then copied to Osmand's tracks folder.
> 
> Things were generally fine except roundabouts for which the turn by turn directions were a nightmare. Osmand seemed to treat them not as roundabouts but as a succession of closely spaced individual junctions, one for each exit. If I hadn't known the route I don't know where I'd have ended up!
> 
> It was on my old HTC Desire and went from 100% to 87% battery over the ride which I thought was ok.


 
can i ask how long you were out for roughly ?


----------



## snailracer (17 Jul 2013)

How does Osmand compare to Bike Hub?


----------



## Teuchter (22 Jul 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> can i ask how long you were out for roughly ?


About an hour.


----------



## Lutinho (13 May 2014)

Is there a cheap (or free) alternative for Iphone-users?
Things I'd like to have in the app:
- turn by turn voice navigation (or a signal)
- low battery-usage (for tours of 3 hours)
- upload gpx-files in the app

thanks


----------

